# stupid controller question



## MPaulHolmes (Feb 23, 2008)

Yes, I think you could do that. The noisy ground on the power section might cause the atmega168 some fits if it shares the same ground, but maybe not.


----------



## 9852 (Jan 17, 2010)

so then cant i just put in some caps to filter it a little?


----------



## alvin (Jul 26, 2008)

Has anyone ever heard of this company? eNergy independence solutions

Thanks Alvin


----------



## 9852 (Jan 17, 2010)

alvin said:


> Has anyone ever heard of this company? eNergy independence solutions
> 
> Thanks Alvin


yes, it was mine and my brother, johns, but there is nothing there any more, john had a car wreck, and i cant get in to do anything with it, dont order anything from there. we were trying to offer some basic controllers that could be cheap and fairly reliable, but they were crap, and he had to refund some money, he was working on a deal with some one to do better controllers, but it cant be done now.


----------



## alvin (Jul 26, 2008)

Bill PM sent.

Alvin


----------

